# Medieval lawyers wrote on sheepskin, to prevent fraud



## Brian G Turner (Apr 1, 2021)

Apparently, the higher fat content in sheepskin means it's harder to secretly alter text written on it than either calfskin or goatskin:








						Lawyers used sheepskin as anti-fraud device for hundreds of years to stop fraudsters pulling the woo
					

Medieval and early modern lawyers chose to write on sheepskin parchment because it helped prevent fraud, new analysis suggests.




					phys.org


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 1, 2021)

Something of a related topic.








						Why is the UK still printing its laws on vellum?
					

After a U-turn, the UK government is to continue printing and storing its laws on vellum. Shouldn't it go digital?



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## paranoid marvin (Apr 2, 2021)

I would if this is where the term 'to stop being fleeced' comes from?


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 3, 2021)

Back then , it was very difficult to make counterfeit sheep skins.


----------



## sknox (Apr 4, 2021)

"The continuing use of sheepskin over goat or calfskin in later centuries was likely influenced by their greater availability and lower cost."
I think this was probably the more relevant variable, at least into the 17thc. But the angle about fraud is interesting.


----------

